# au secours



## poupette83 (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

mon vieux mac (système 7.2)
ne démarre plus - 
une disquette avec un point d'interrogation remplace l'ouverture
y a t il un moyen de démarrer ou alors ..  plus d'espoir

merci de vos conseils ..  ceci me bloque dans mon travail


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Cela signifie que le mac cherche le système. Avez vous en votre possession une disquette système ? Cela permettrait de redémarrer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2012)

Par ailleurs, ça serait bien de dire "quel Mac, et quel système (parce que le système 7.2 n'existe pas, il y a eu le 7.0.x, puis le 7.1.x, et ensuite, on est passé au 7.5.x).

Si tu as toujours les disquettes d'installation du système en question, tu devrais commencer par démarrer ton Mac sur la disquette "Utilitaires 2", et lancer SOS Disque depuis cette disquette, afin de vérifier si ton disque dur est toujours là, où s'il est en panne (et s'il est toujours là, lancer une réparation pour voir si ça règle le problème).


----------



## poupette83 (30 Avril 2012)

ok
en principe j'ai la disquette,
comment démarre-t-on de la disquette ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------

oui au fait c'est un ..  7100  !!


----------



## Powerdom (30 Avril 2012)

éteindre le mac. insérer la disquette. démarrer le mac. 

enfin je crois, je n'ai pas démarré sur une disquette depuis euh...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> éteindre le mac. insérer la disquette. démarrer le mac.
> 
> enfin je crois, je n'ai pas démarré sur une disquette depuis euh...



Non non, c'est pas ça ! 

allumer le Mac, et au "dong" de démarrage, insérer rapidement la disquette dans le lecteur.

Si elle fait comme tu dis, au démarrage, le Mac va commencer par éjecter la disquette !

Ok, un PowerMac 7100, donc le système doit-être un 7.1.2 (et pas un 7.2) si c'est celui d'origine.


----------



## poupette83 (30 Avril 2012)

Ouf  !!  je viens de retrouver un CD d'installation
je vais faire des essais de démarrage,
en espérant que ça marche,
j'ai aussi retrouvé un disque de démarrage avec "norton"
..  je vous tiens au courant !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2012)

Pour le CD, la procédure est différente : tu mets le CD dans le lecteur, et tu démarres le Mac avec la touche C enfoncée.


----------



## poupette83 (2 Mai 2012)

J'ai redémarré impeccable avec le CD
mais mon disque dur a disparu !!
j'ose croire qu'il est  "mort"  !!

???


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ose surtout croire que vous avez une sauvegarde de vos données. Mais effectivement si vous ne voyez pas le disque interne c'est mauvais signe...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

En plus, c'est un disque SCSI dans cette machine, entre la version du système dépourvue de l'utilitaire "informations système Apple" et la difficulté à trouver un boîtiers externe pour tester le disque, ça ne vas pas être simple.

Deux cas de figure :

1) Le disque est endommagé "logiquement", mais pas "physiquement". Dans ce cas, le disque de démarrage Norton devrait le "voir".

2) Le disque est endommagé "physiquement", et là, ça parait mort de chez mort, même pour le Mac, parce que pour retrouver un disque SCSI aujourd'hui, ça risque de ne pas être de la tarte 

Sinon, Powerdom a raison en ce qui concerne ton éventuelle sauvegarde.


----------



## poupette83 (2 Mai 2012)

Bien sur j'ai une sauvegarde !!

le logiciel que je gardais était file maker pro..
je l'ai donc téléchargé en "essai"
mais je ne peux pas ouvrir mes fichiers !!

_Le fichier ... n'a pu être ouvert car il doit être converti dans cette version de FileMaker Pro.
_
et là rien à faire !!  sauvegarde ou pas je peux pas utiliser mes données !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

poupette83 a dit:


> Bien sur j'ai une sauvegarde !!
> 
> le logiciel que je gardais était file maker pro..
> je l'ai donc téléchargé en "essai"
> ...



Là, on peut sans doute t'aider, tu utilisais quelle version de FM Pro ? (l'extension de tes fichiers, c'est quoi ?)


----------



## poupette83 (2 Mai 2012)

Je crois que c'est la version 1.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

poupette83 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est la version 1.



Bon, ça, ça se trouve facilement. Là, c'est la "2", mais elle doit pouvoir convertir les fichiers de la 1, reste à trouver un Mac assez ancien pour être capable de faire tourner ça (et une version de FM Pro capable de l'exploiter ensuite).

L'extension de tes fichiers, c'est ".fmp" ou .fp1" ?


----------



## poupette83 (3 Mai 2012)

bonjour,

en fait c'est la version 3
sur disquettes !!

sur un autre mac, j'ai réussi à installer le système 9,2
un  emac  (je crois !!  une boule de couleur !!)
mon souci est la disquette, là j'ai juste un lecteur CD

merci de votre aide  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h54 ----------

l'extension ??  j'ai dû l'effacer et les renommer  !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2012)

poupette83 a dit:


> un  emac  (je crois !!  une boule de couleur !!)



*i*Mac, plutôt, eMac, ils étaient blancs et plus gros



poupette83 a dit:


> mon souci est la disquette, là j'ai juste un lecteur CD



Là, je peux t'aider : si tu m'envoies une copie de tes disquettes, je peux te les retourner accompagnées d'un CD contenant des "images disque" utilisables sous Mac OS 9 des dites disquettes.



poupette83 a dit:


> l'extension ??  j'ai dû l'effacer et les renommer  !!



Pas grave, c'était pour connaître la version de FM Pro, ça devait être FP2 ou FP3.


----------



## poupette83 (3 Mai 2012)

je viens de voir qu'il y avait des prises Usb !!
je dois être sauvé..  !!
je fais des images des disquettes ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------

http://lemelimelodepo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/iMac_3q.jpg

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/54/IMac_G3_blueberry_side.jpg

là ce sont des prises USB ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2012)

poupette83 a dit:


> je viens de voir qu'il y avait des prises Usb !!
> je dois être sauvé..  !!
> je fais des images des disquettes ??
> 
> ...



Oui, de toute façon, tous les iMac ont des prises USB (USB 1.1 des premiers iMac jusqu'à l'avant dernière génération d'iMac G4, USB2 depuis la dernière génération d'iMac G4), mais si tu as un lecteur de disquettes USB, alors pas besoin de faire d'images de tes disquettes, tu peux les utiliser directement sur l'iMac.


----------



## poupette83 (3 Mai 2012)

j'ai pas de lecteur disquette Usb
mais j'ai un G3 avec prises USB.. disquette... zip..  CD ... etc...
je dois pouvoir faire des images ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2012)

poupette83 a dit:


> j'ai pas de lecteur disquette Usb
> mais j'ai un G3 avec prises USB.. disquette... zip..  CD ... etc...
> je dois pouvoir faire des images ??



Ben le problème, c'est de transférer les images sur l'iMac, ce ne sont pas des images ".dmg", mais des ".img" réalisées avec DiskCopy 6.x sous OS 8/9 qu'il faut.

Cela dit, si ton G3 peut faire tourner OS 9, pourquoi ne pas installer directement  FM Pro dessus ?


----------



## poupette83 (3 Mai 2012)

oui bien sur..
mais je garde le G3 chez moi  (j'ai une petite imprimante qui va dessus)

le 7100 je l'avais donné à mon "patron" pour qu'il retrouve des fichiers
et lui ne connaissant rien aux "Macs" je le soupçonne de l'avoir aidé à "casser"
le laisser tourner sans raison, le week end, les soirs, ne pas savoir l'éteindre, etc...

donc si je lui mets le imac en état de marche, ça lui suffit.  !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2012)

Alors la solution ne passe pas par l'USB, relies l'iMac et le G3 par un câble ethernet, à moins que tu ne comptes transférer les images de disquettes par une clé USB.

Je te rappelle que si ton G3 est sous OS X, ça ne marchera pas, il faut utiliser DiskCopy6.je sais plus combien pour pouvoir faire "monter" les images disques sur le bureau de l'iMac.


----------



## poupette83 (3 Mai 2012)

un cable ethernet - ethernet
oui mon G3 est sous 9.2 uniquement


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2012)

Alors câble ethernet ou clé USB au choix. L'USB1 c'est lent, mais bon, tu n'as pas plusieurs dizaines de Mo à transférer, 1,3 Mo par disquette, à priori.


----------



## poupette83 (4 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ça, ça se trouve facilement. Là, c'est la "2", mais elle doit pouvoir convertir les fichiers de la 1, reste à trouver un Mac assez ancien pour être capable de faire tourner ça (et une version de FM Pro capable de l'exploiter ensuite).
> 
> Je crois que je vais me tourner vers une version de conversion
> 
> ...


----------



## poupette83 (4 Mai 2012)

Après de multiples transformations ...

FileMaker 3... 6... 11...  et 12  pour finir !!

j'espère que ça va fonctionner !!


----------



## groudon41 (5 Mai 2012)

Rhoo, c'etais une phrase d'humour^^ . Bref, le motif principal du post étais tout de même de dire que si nessessaire, je pouvais tenter de l'aider  avec le 7600/132 et le G3 beige du musée, Ou j'avais vu des version de FM pro, tout en lui disant que dans 2a3 semaine, le matos change de lieux et donc sera innacssecible pour l'aider 

Je ne me serais jamais permi l'impolitesse de poster juste pour quémander, ce n'est pas mon genre^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> Rhoo, c'etais une phrase d'humour^^ . Bref, le motif principal du post étais tout de même de dire que si nessessaire, je pouvais tenter de l'aider  avec le 7600/132 et le G3 beige du musée, Ou j'avais vu des version de FM pro, tout en lui disant que dans 2a3 semaine, le matos change de lieux et donc sera innacssecible pour l'aider
> 
> Je ne me serais jamais permi l'impolitesse de poster juste pour quémander, ce n'est pas mon genre^^



Vi vi, on dit ça &#8230; 



Cela dit, elle a tout ce qu'il faut, pour venir à bout de son problème, un PM G3 sous OS 9 avec lecteur de disquettes et le choix entre un câble ethernet ou une clé USB pour transférer les images disque sur l'iMac.


----------



## groudon41 (5 Mai 2012)

nonon, je te jure ^^
t'a du comprendre : "je quémande et t'a 2 semaine pour dire oui..."
mais je disais "j'peu t'aider, mais seulement dans les 2 semaine qui vont venir..."

c'est vrais que je m'exprime d'une manière qui peut tromper quelque fois^^

enfin, je propose comme ca, au cas ou, si elle n'y arrive pas...


----------



## poupette83 (6 Mai 2012)

eh bien voici ma solution !!
une clé USB sur laquelle je copie , File Maker et mes dossiers
ensuite sur mon iMac..  par la clé USB !!
le logiciel impeccable et mes dossiers aussi !!

rien de plus simple !!   merci encore pour tous vos conseils !!


----------



## groudon41 (6 Mai 2012)

derien, ca fat toujours plaisir d'étaler son savoir pour aider les autre, ou de leur proposer notre aide en le faisant nous même^^

si t'a encore des problème, reviens nous voir .

Ha, j&#8217;allais oublier ma nouvelle devise (va falloir que je la mette en signature celle la ^^) : 

un mac ne ce jette pas, il ce recycle!

d'ailleurs en parlant de recyclage de mac ancien ( même si je ne pensais pas a ce côté la du recyclage^^), on a un magnifique exemple de recyclage ici : http://web.me.com/capturephotoandvideo/iMacquarium/iMacquarium.html !


----------



## poupette83 (6 Mai 2012)

oui   ils sont très beaux
et c'est vrai : ne pas les jeter !!!


----------



## groudon41 (6 Mai 2012)

je pene que les2 G3 qui ne fonctionne pas sur mes 5 imac G3 vont finir comme ca : un en boite a chat, l'autre en aquarium^^

et si tu veut faire plaisir a tes yeux, vas voir les image de ma collection de mon musée,  : 

http://mymaccollection.free.fr/my-mac-collection/image musee mac/ 

c'est en ftp, tu clique sur les image pour les aficher. je te donne comme ca car il n'y a que 2 page de présentation de fini : 

http://mymaccollection.free.fr/imac-G4-tournesol.php

http://mymaccollection.free.fr/imac-G3-flavors.php


----------



## poupette83 (6 Mai 2012)

j'ai reconnu mes 2 anciens...
le 7100 et le G3  identiques
dire que j'ai jeté 2 G4 les premiers un peu bleu ...
http://www.j-annonce.co.il/upload/20081201181100g4.jpg
..  mais ça tiens de la place ..  aussi..
là il me reste un G3 - un G4 ... le iMac
et des portables !!!  pfff..  tous ces macs


----------



## groudon41 (6 Mai 2012)

ci t'en a en trop, surtout des portable!^^

y'a pourtant pas de 7100...  y'a qu'un 7600
ton imac G3, c'est lequel( couleur?) 
et pour ma culture générale Mac : 

t'a quel G4?
Et quoi comme portable?


----------



## poupette83 (6 Mai 2012)

mon G3 c'est le gris de la même forme que le 7600
le G4 c'est un silver G4
mac bookpro portable 17" - 13"blanc - le dernier macbook pro 13"

Je vais poster une demande pour Skype sur le G3 ??


----------



## groudon41 (6 Mai 2012)

réponce tout de suite : skype n'est pas compatible avec ce G3.

a la limite, ca aurais été un imac G3 sous 10.4.11 ou 10.5, j'aurais rien dit, mais la...

d'autant que vu la lenteur du bousin, même s'il avais été compatible avec skype, ca aurais été infernal a utiliser...

Ho, je pense a ca, quel dommage d'avoir jeté tes G4, la provchaine fois met les dans la catégorie don de mac, ca fera peut être un heureux


----------



## poupette83 (6 Mai 2012)

... sur le G4 silver ??
c'est possible skype ??
en rajoutant une caméra ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------

sous 10.3.6 ??


----------



## groudon41 (6 Mai 2012)

je suis sur qu'il n'est pas compatible avec 10.3.6 ... NI avec 10.4.X ...
essaye de trouver un dvd de leopard, et la ram et un bon DD pour ton G4, et la ca devrais aller ( et encore, pas certain de la compatibilité de skype sous 10.5 PPC... )

edit : correction, en cherchant un peu dans les vieille version de skype, y'a celle la qui tourne sous 10.4, et qui apparement tourne sopus 10.3.9 ( faut juste que tu fasse tes mise a jour de 10.3.6 a 10.3.9 par mise a jour de logiciel du menu


----------



## poupette83 (7 Mai 2012)

ok merci ... je vais chercher ça !!

Ok, mais vu le tour que ça prend, va falloir envisager un ou deux nouveaux topics, parce que ni Mac OS X, ni Skipe ne relèvent de "Classic Mac", le premier, c'est le forum éponyme, et le second, c'est "Internet et réseau".


----------



## poupette83 (7 Mai 2012)

oui oui bien sur, c'est vrai !!
je pensais faire ça dans un premier temps ...


----------

